# [ROM][4.3][jssj15j] P.A.C True All in One for HTC Explorer A310e [pico][unofficial nightlies][BUILD #1]



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 4, 2013)

*PAC-man ROM is a combination of the three Super ROMs Available
Paranoid Android + AOKP + Cyanogenmod = PAC-man

This ROM packs all the tweaks from the three super ROMs into one.
Why choose among ROMs, When you have All-in-One !!*

*







*

*
































*

** All in One Rom [PA, AOKP and CM]

* PhoneUI, TabletUI, PhabletUI

* Latest Version Nightly Builds

* All Feautures from PA

* Some Features from AOKP

* All Features from CM

* Parts from Slim Bean

* Parts from Rootbox

* Parts from Carbon

* Basically if there is a cool feature out there and its open source,
then we will try to bring that feature into PAC-man
(insert PAC-man eating a pellet sound here)

* Of course JellyBean 4.3*










* CM's bugs

* Submit a bug

* Submit a patch










* Download the ROM and GApps

* Reboot to Recovery

* Wipe data/factory reset

* Flash the ROM and then GAapps

* Reboot your phone

* Enjoy










* Download the latest version

* Reboot to Recovery

* Flash the ROM

* Wipe dalvik cache and cache

* Reboot your phone

* And enjoy the latest version of PAC










* By flashing this, you automatically void your warranty!

* If your phone breaks, blows up or runs away from you, do not cry to us!

* Do not ask for ETAs!!










* PAC-man Rom Sharing Policy

* PAC-Rom site

* PAC Forum

* PAC Gerrit

* PAC Bug Reports

* PAC Github

* PAC Stats

* PAC Google+

* PAC Facebook

* PAC Twitter

* Want to help Dev or Maintain for PAC-man










* PAC-man ROM Downloads

* GApps










* Cyanogen Team

* AOKP Team

* Paranoid Android

* PAC-man Team

* Slim Bean

* RootBox

* Carbon ROM

* Special thanks to Papa Smurf151, blindndumb, BLOWNCO - Stole stuff from OP









* One2thTEXAN and the PAC Graphix Team - Graphics, logos and images










*23.0.0 -> 4.3

Dropped Numer Changelog System [bluefa1con & Papa Smurf151]
Upgraded to Android 4.3 [Bkjolly & bluefa1con & Goldflame0 & g2user & Mithun46 & Owain94 & slz.kiev & Sniper & wedgess & zyonee]
Update all CM, PA & AOKP commits [Goldflame09 & slz.kiev & wedgess & zyonee]
Added Halo colors [C457 & Owain94]
Removed Goo Manager [Goldflame09 & Singh_dd93]
Added PAC Console app [pvyParts]
Added PacPapers [Papa Smurf151 & pvyParts]
Mass Reorganisation off all settings and removal of separate Rom control [Owain94]
Added status bar weather from AOKP [Owain94]
Merged PAC in Black [Singh_dd93]
Added new boot animation [One2thTexan]
Changed to new default wallpaper [One2thTexan]
Swapped AOKP performance control for CM [Owain94]
Animate Developer Partition icon [pvyParts]
Added Partition information settings [Owain94]

* Full Changelog

* Nightly Changelog*


----------

